# Egg sharing - North East



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I previously egg shared back in 2014 and have since had two amazing children. Unfortunately the clinic I had treatment at does not egg share anymore and I was wondering if anyone could recommend anywhere to egg share as a single person in the North East? I'm contemplating baby number three but unfortunately don't have any frosties left!

Thanks!


----------



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi! I belive the centre for life in Newcastle offer IVF to egg sharers. Alternatively, the Lister in London have higher success rates and offer IVF to egg sharers. You'd need to organise scans locally before travelling for final scan/egg egg collection x


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply LadyMac2019. 

I enquired at the Centre for Life when I had my IVF 6 years ago and they were awful on the phone.... I hung up and burst into tears! But I'm sure that may have only been one person and things may have changed so might be worth taking a deep breath and ringing again  .

I never thought about the option of further afield but doing scans locally. I didn't know that was an option. Will certainly look into that too.

Thanks so much for the advice!


----------

